# 10,000k bulbs



## Mainebud (Feb 7, 2013)

I just bought a t-5 light and they gave me 10,000k bulbs. They said they are better for veg as they are more in blue spectrum. Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 7, 2013)

10k,12k is commonly used for aquatic plants, coral, & such. was the store under the impression you were buying the light for your fish tank? i would have declined and asked for 6500k bulbs


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 7, 2013)

No it was htg supply and I have a mmj card so they know exactly what I am using it for. Thanks ill bring them back and get the right ones.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 7, 2013)

there are theories that mixing 10,000k with 2700k will work better. i've never seen conclusive evidence. 6500k is tried and true when it comes to vegging your plants.

htg employee's are very nice people, but do have an agenda to push different products. even if they aren't optimal

that's what we are for     :48:


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah that's what I thought. They didn't have enough of the 6400ks so they gave me these. I'm not in that much of a hurry as I have a small light for seedlings so ill swap them. Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2013)

My problem is that if they told you the 10,000K would work better because they were running low on the 6500K...well that is really quite dishonest and self-serving.  I also might call it lying to make a sale.  I would be a little po'd at them.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually seek out 10k bulbs for veg, as they Veg better for me then the 6500k. I like the blue spectrum.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help. THG I tend to lean more towards he was trying to be helpful more so than lying. I spent a lot of money that day on my tent, light, fans etc. so he already had the sale. Only difference was I would had to come back for bulbs. Which is ok with me, it's not that far and I'm not ready quite yet for it anyways. 

Thanks again! You rock!


----------



## Ganjaden (Mar 15, 2013)

I've seen this mentioned in more than one place so I'll pass it along here. The newest 1000 watt lighting recommendation that I heard about goes like this:

*VEG with a 6000K to 7000K MH bulb* - Apollo Horticultural sells 6500K's on Ebay for under $40
*BLOOM use a 2000K to 2500K HPS bulb* - The Eye Hortilux HPS bulb is 2100K and can't be beat - $75 on Ebay
*THE FINAL 3 WEEKS use a 10000K MH bulb* - UltraSun is available on Ebay for around $50. There's other brands that seem more expensive. SolarMax (around $90) comes to mind....

From the UltraSun website: The Ultra Sun&#8482; Metal Halide (MH) Blue Enhanced Performance lamps offer extra emphasis in the blue and violet spectrums with Kelvin temperatures of 7,500°K and 10,000°K. This line of Ultra Sun&#8482; lamps is exceptional for vegetative growth and *for the final fruiting and flowering stages of a plants development.* These lamps have been specifically engineered for horticulture applications. Ultra Sun&#8482; lamps are high quality, feature robust construction and have excellent reliability at an economical price. 


It's day 45 of the bloom at my house and the 10k bulbs go into production tomorrow. IF you have the means and you're NOT doing this....let's just say you're missing out on an easy - no *EASY 10+% gain* PLUS those buds really FROST UP under that 10K light!!!!

Don't question my premise. Do your own test and see if you get the same results. For the $50 or $60 bucks each bulb costs, it's a CHEAP gain.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha...no way changing a bulb in the last 10 days are going to give you a 10% increase in yield.
Ultrasuns blowup on digi ballests btw. I do love the 10k ultrasuns for vegging, but can't use them anymore.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Haha...no way changing a bulb in the last 10 days are going to give you a 10% increase in yield.



:yeahthat:

10 days=10% increase? Don't think so.


----------

